# Bootloader: Oben steht nur "GRUB" aber die Auswahl kommt nicht...



## lukelukeluke (18. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe einen PC folgendermassen aufgesetzt:
4x SCSI Festplatten (ID 0-3).
SCSI ID 0: Linux (Reiser)
SCSI ID 1: Windows (NTFS)
SCSI ID 2: Daten (FAT)
SCSI ID 3: Daten (FAT)
Der Bootloader "GRUB" ist auf Festplatte 0 (MBR und /boot/) installiert.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die Windows- Festplatte durch eine andere austauschen will, da ich Windows nicht mehr benötige.
Ich habe also zuerst den Windows Eintrag aus GRUB gelöscht, es wird nun auch nur noch der Linux- Eintrag angezeigt, so wie es sein sollte.
Wenn ich nun aber die Windows Platte ausziehe (SCSI ID 1), bootet mein PC nicht mehr richtig (beim Starten steht nur weiss "GRUB" auf schwarzem Hintergrund, weiter kommt er nicht). Auch wenn ich sie durch eine leere SCSI Platte (frisch formatiert) ersetzt, passiert das gleiche.
Wenn ich aber die Windows- Festplatte wieder einstecke, geht es wieder.

Was kann ich nun tun, damit GRUB zum Auswahl- Menü kommt, ohne dass er die Platte mit dem Windows weiter benötigt?
Wo könnte noch ein Eintrag gespeichert sein, dass er irgendwie probiert auf diese Platte zuzugreiffen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
-Luke


----------



## Navy (18. September 2006)

Als erstes lesen: man grub

Dann nacheinander Eingeben (bitte mitdenken und Kommentare weglassen)

```
grub
root (sd0,0) #bzw die HDD/Partition von der gebootet werden soll
setup (sd0) # ebenso
quit
```

dann eventuell noch die "menu.lst" unter /boot/grub/ anpassen

Ist ein RTFM unangebracht?


----------

